# DVD drives not recognized by vista



## marquita188

lots of people are having the same problem, I've read on different forums. but with no solutions do anybody know what i can do?

the following *didn't* work:
removing the registry filters (there was only a lower filter not an upper one) [temporary fix] 
applied a hotfix provided by microsoft [didn't do anything]
IDE detection to "none" instead of master/slave [well at least they show up]
re-installed and updated vista over and over again


----------



## PC eye

Bad data cable or bad drive? If you see the one or more optical drives listed on the post screen when first turning the system on or rebooting the data cable is suspect. 

For a general lack of proper detection by Windows one quick method is to right click on the drive(s) listed in the device manager and select the uninstall option followed by restarting the system. Windows should then install the drive fully upon a fresh detection of the drive(s).


----------



## marquita188

ok i will try this.


----------



## marquita188

PC eye said:


> Bad data cable or bad drive? If you see the one or more optical drives listed on the post screen when first turning the system on or rebooting the data cable is suspect.
> 
> For a general lack of proper detection by Windows one quick method is to right click on the drive(s) listed in the device manager and select the uninstall option followed by restarting the system. Windows should then install the drive fully upon a fresh detection of the drive(s).



nope didn't work...


----------



## PC eye

Sometimes when either reinstalling Windows if not simply adding a new drive it won't be detected fully and won't be installed as a new logical drive. This forces Windows to redetect and then install any drive whether optical or even an extra hard drive that doesn't show while still being correctly plugged in.


----------



## marquita188

PC eye said:


> Sometimes when either reinstalling Windows if not simply adding a new drive it won't be detected fully and won't be installed as a new logical drive. This forces Windows to redetect and then install any drive whether optical or even an extra hard drive that doesn't show while still being correctly plugged in.



umm ok, well i don't know what to do now.


----------



## PC eye

marquita188 said:


> nope didn't work...


 
Apparently we just missed each other by seconds.  

Usually that works provided the drive and cable are both good. A bad data cable is usually the problem while you may still have ended up with a flaky drive. 

Try another cable if you simply didn't forget to plug the first in? Surprisingly that's not that uncommon. First recheck everything then try another cable. The last of course is replacing the drive itself.


----------



## marquita188

PC eye said:


> Apparently we just missed each other by seconds.
> 
> Usually that works provided the drive and cable are both good. A bad data cable is usually the problem while you may still have ended up with a flaky drive.
> 
> Try another cable if you simply didn't forget to plug the first in? Surprisingly that's not that uncommon. First recheck everything then try another cable. The last of course is replacing the drive itself.



ok i will try this too.


----------



## pies

If you right click on it and go to properties under device status what error code does it give you?


----------



## PC eye

When the dvd burner was seen but suddenly started refusing to boot up with the Vista installation disk and never could detect a blank rewritable disk went the quick replacement saw everything working as it should. The steps there are more general for a quick fix.

Another thing to look at if Windows had been installed recently is making sure all drivers for the board are on. The SMBus for onboard memory controllers, Sata/RAID, even ide drivers can be found at the board manufacturer's support site. 

The present board here only sees XP drivers on the original disk and the Asus support site while the MS update site found drivers for Vista. That was a good one!


----------



## marquita188

pies said:


> If you right click on it and go to properties under device status what error code does it give you?



Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)


----------



## pies

Do you have vista service pack 1?
That seemed to fix some of the problems I had.


----------



## StrangleHold

Try something simple. In your device manager where it has your DVD drives listed as ATAPI DVD A and C. Right click each one and click uninstall, reboot and let windows reinstall the drivers and see if they work.

Edit
And where you said.
IDE detection to "none" instead of master/slave [well at least they show up]

Set them back to master and slave. With the one on the end of the cable set to master.


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> Try something simple. In your device manager where it has your DVD drives listed as ATAPI DVD A and C. Right click each one and click uninstall, reboot and let windows reinstall the drivers and see if they work.
> 
> Edit
> And where you said.
> IDE detection to "none" instead of master/slave [well at least they show up]
> 
> Set them back to master and slave. With the one on the end of the cable set to master.


 
marquita188 already tried uninstalling the drives while in the DM and no go. With the drives jumpered properly a bad cable is the likely problem.


----------



## marquita188

pies said:


> Do you have vista service pack 1?
> That seemed to fix some of the problems I had.



yep.


----------



## pies

I had that problem on my buddys laptop and the regedit thing fixed it.
Did you try a diffrent cable?


----------



## marquita188

pies said:


> I had that problem on my buddys laptop and the regedit thing fixed it.
> Did you try a diffrent cable?



no because i have to buy one.
regedit thing?


----------



## PC eye

pies said:


> I had that problem on my buddys laptop and the regedit thing fixed it.
> Did you try a diffrent cable?


 
Are you referring to regitry edit seen on an MS Page? One resolution for optical drives not seen in Vista is as follows.

*Resolution*

To workaround this issue, disable AHCI mode for your disk controller in the system BIOS. Typically the controller has to be changed from AHCI mode to "IDE" or "ATA" mode. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/952951

You will have to refer to the board or system manual if you are not familiar with the bios setup for looking into the setting change indicated there. But it's worth a shot.


----------



## marquita188

PC eye said:


> Are you referring to regitry edit seen on an MS Page? One resolution for optical drives not seen in Vista is as follows.
> 
> *Resolution*
> 
> To workaround this issue, disable AHCI mode for your disk controller in the system BIOS. Typically the controller has to be changed from AHCI mode to "IDE" or "ATA" mode.
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/952951
> 
> You will have to refer to the board or system manual if you are not familiar with the bios setup for looking into the setting change indicated there. But it's worth a shot.



i don't have the Manual how do i do this?


----------



## pies

Check under integrated peripherals in bios


----------



## marquita188

pies said:


> Check under integrated peripherals in bios



what?


----------



## pies

Restart your computer and go into bios when the screen apears that says press what ever key to enter setup/bios and look for the integrated peripherals  option.


----------



## marquita188

thanks everyone. velocity micro email me, they sent me a link i followed the directions it worked!

http://www.velocitymicro.com/support.php?questionID=264


----------



## PC eye

Keep the utility safe in a custom folder somewhere or on another partition or drive in case you need it again. Save the link to in your IE favorites. Glad they had a tool to get things running normal for you.


----------



## marquita188

PC eye said:


> Keep the utility safe in a custom folder somewhere or on another partition or drive in case you need it again. Save the link to in your IE favorites. Glad they had a tool to get things running normal for you.



i will do that. i hope i won't need it anymore, but you'll never no.


----------



## PC eye

That's why I suggested keeping the download safe somewhere as well as adding the link to your IE favorites. 

One thing done here with multiple with one seeing a storage partition is download more then once in the event one drive or partition ends up being reformatted for some reason. For you since this is make and model type of problem that can appear grabbing a few and saving the link is a good idea.


----------

